# What were your favorite movies as a kid



## Lady of Winterfell (May 21, 2008)

I was wandering around the site and saw a thread that made me remember a movie I used to watch all the time as kid. That got me thinking about the other movies I watched when I was younger, and thus was the inspiration for this thread. 

So, what movies did you watch growing up? Here is my list, at least what I can remember right now. 

Flight of Dragons
The Last Unicorn
Swan Lake
The Neverending Story
The Secret of Nimh
An American Tale: Fievel goes West
The Dark Crystal


----------



## daisybee (May 21, 2008)

Neverending Story
ET
Flight of the Navigator
Project X
War Games
Star Wars -no particular favourite
Karate Kid (First two)
Big Trouble in Little China

oh and Ferris Buellers Day Off & Adventures In Babysitting


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 21, 2008)

I had forgotten all about Adventures in Babysitting!


----------



## daisybee (May 21, 2008)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> I had forgotten all about Adventures in Babysitting!


 
 Who could forget the baby baby, babaaay sitting blues?

LOL.


----------



## Talysia (May 21, 2008)

Oh, I'd definitely agree with The Secret of Nimh.  I used to watch it avidly whenever it was on.  Another one I loved was Laputa, Castle in the Sky, which was my first introduction to Ghibli/Miyazaki.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 21, 2008)

As if I didn't feel old enough already, none of those movies existed when I was a child.

While I went to the movies fairly often, I can't say that I remember very many of them.  Mostly, the kids in my neighborhood would all get together and go to the nearest theater to see the double feature.  Multiplexes hadn't been invented yet, so we had to see whatever was playing and that was that.  So ... most of the movies were pretty forgettable.

The movies that I do remember as enjoyable were all from Disney: _ Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Lady and the Tramp. _ 

I also vaguely remember seeing Danny Kaye in _The Court Jester_, which wasn't a favorite at the time (I was only five and most of the humor went over my head), but which I rediscovered and fell in love with as a young adult.

In my late teens, if that counts, I absolutely fell in love with _Camelot_, and _Romeo and Juliet_ (the version with Olivia Hussey and Leonard Whiting).


----------



## daisybee (May 21, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet is a gorgeous film, great score too.


----------



## Thadlerian (May 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, I wasn't introduced to Miyazaki before well after my childhood. My experience was therefore limited to Disney, with The Rescuers: Down Under as my favourite.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 22, 2008)

Daisybee I loved War Games - still do.


----------



## Quokka (May 22, 2008)

*The Court Jester* was one of my favourites as a kid, I remember Saturday mornings was always cartoons followed by the midday movie, I was always diappointed when it was an Elvis movie but some of the better ones I remember watching were *The Great Escape*, *Jerry Lewis* movies, *The Black* *Shield of Falworth, When Worlds Collide, War of the Worlds, Lillies in the Field* and the *Ma and* *Pa Kettle* movies.

A bit older and Arnie was pretty much king with the *Conan* movies, *Predator* and *The Terminator* and Bruce Willis in what is still one of my favourite action movies *Die Hard*.

Edit: I was about to post a question about a movie I saw as a kid that's been bugging me for ages. Basically I remembered kids going into a cave and when they came out everyone else had been turned to dust and I've just found it yay! 

*Where Have All The People Gone.* No idea if this movie was any good except that I've never forgotten it so I think I'll go find a copy and have another look.


----------



## gully_foyle (May 22, 2008)

Star Wars (The Star Wars)
The Jungle Book (Disney version)
Snoopy Come Home (made me cry)


----------



## biodroid (May 22, 2008)

In no order:
Ghostbusters
Willow
Terminator
(Sadly) Masters of the universe
Tron
Star Wars
Jurassic Park
Neverending Story 1
TMNT (the first one)


----------



## AlexM (May 22, 2008)

lol I can't really picture a kid watching some of those movies.. anyway mine are:

Toy Story
Karate Kid
Spongebob SquarePants
Batman cartoons

I HAVE NO IDEA!~ i've been sitting here for like 10mins trying to think of more >>

your all mean ><


----------



## ktabic (May 22, 2008)

Ghostbusters
Star Wars
The Dark Crystal
Labyrinth
Willow

I brought The Dark Crystal and Labyrinth on dvd not long back - thought my niece and nephew would like to watch them when they came round. That's my excuse anyway


----------



## BookStop (May 22, 2008)

I loved *Court Jester,* as well, and *Walter Mitty.* Really liked just about everything Danny Kaye.
*Pippi Longstocking*
*Something Wicked This Way Comes*
*Abbott and Costello's monster flicks*
*Oh Heavenly Dog*
*Grease*
*Star Wars*

I guess I had odd taste as a kid, but I rarely got to go to the theater, so I had to watch whatever came on tv back we only got 3 channels. What's even funnier is most of these flick hold up amazingly well. My kids have seen all but maybe *Something Wicked*, and they enjoy them too.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 22, 2008)

Ugh, how could I forget *Labrinth*!?!? Also thought of another one...*Goonies*.


----------



## daisybee (May 22, 2008)

Can't believe I forgot those two either!!!

Goonies got watched every Saturday for months in our house.

And I totally had a crush on David Bowie in Labyrinth. Yup. Even in the tights. Or because of the tights? Who can tell?


----------



## Stone (May 22, 2008)

Most of those i can remember at the moment have already been mentioned i think, but i agree with previous posts re Danny Kaye and Jerry Lewis, anything with them had me glued - also B&W Will Hay films for some strange reason...

*Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger* - always a favourite, 1st time i saw it was a saturday matinee double feature with The Jungle Book.
*Hawk the Slayer* (yes i know it hasn't stood the test of time ).

Others i remember would be *D.A.R.Y.L* and *The Explorers *although haven't seen them in years.

Oh and the original Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory with Gene Wilder - hell i still watch that now if its on


----------



## Nesacat (May 25, 2008)

*Clash of the Titans* is the very first that comes to mind. My father picked me up from school and we went down the road to the cinema to watch it. I still remember telling him through the whole entire movie that they'd gotten the story all wrong because it was not like in the books of Greek Myth that my mom had got for me.  It's something he still likes to point out.

All the *Sinbad* movies. I loved those to bits. Saw them in the cinema and saw them again when they came out on television months and months later. I bought the whole set on DVD a few years ago and the magic is till there, despite the jerky, stilted special effects.

And *Star Wars *was such a wonder. None of us had seen anything quite like it. I still remember kids fighting with 'light sabers', all wrapped in sheets and speaking funny like Darth Vader. My brother tried it with a fluorescent tube he found in the neighbour's trash can and it smashed in the fight.


----------



## steve12553 (May 25, 2008)

This is also making me feel very old. The mentions of *the Neverending Story* in particular. (My daughter's favorite). I was a big fan of the Ray Harryhausen movies (*The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad, The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms*), the Universal horror classics ( *Frankenstein, The Wolfman, Dracula*, and all the sequels). As I got a little older I got to see some of the Hammer films. (*The House that Dripped Blood*, et. al.) Life is so really wonderful when everything is new and different.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 25, 2008)

Whoa, this takes me back. Many of my favourites have already been mentioned (and a good job, too, else I would've forgotten them!)

Ghostbusters
Neverending Story (I can't take the horse bit, though. My friend and I always talk about this, and it's the single saddest moment ever!)
The Flight of the Navigator -- possibly one of my favourite films
Clash of the Titans
Jason and the Argonauts
Jurassic Park (I remember watching that at the cinema when it was first released and it was so _loud_)
Jumanji
Edward Scissorhands
Robocop
Police academy
Gremlins

'Course, I was a horror nut from an early age, so I also enjoyed:
Tremors
Poltergeist
Evil Dead and Evil Dead II
Dawn of the Dead
Predator
Alien
The Fly
(Seriously, I watched all of these films when I was between the ages of about five and ten -- repeatedly).

I also watched a lot of action films with my family, so I also enjoyed Bruce Lee films, and many, many Arnold Schwarzenegger (Commando, Running Man (Oh, Running Man, I loved that film!) etc) and Van Damme films (No Retreat, No surrender, Kickboxer, Universal Soldier, etc).

Was a bit of a film nut in my younger days, indeed.


----------



## Urien (May 25, 2008)

I can't remember much before my early teens, 13, 14... so that would be Alien, Star Wars, Jaws and Animal House.


----------



## Adasunshine (May 25, 2008)

Mary Poppins (pretty much on a loop)
Jungle Book
Little Mermaid
Mannequin (my lil' bro had a huge thing for Kim Cattrall (sp?))
Demolition Man
Grease
Grease 2
Care Bears Movie 
Bedknobs & Broomsticks
The Sword & the Stone (ditto Mary Poppins)
Land Before Time
Toy Soliders (Can't remember if this is the exact title but it starred Will Wheaton and Sean Astin - we all loved this one)
Clash of the Titans
Jason & The Argonauts
Jason & the Golden Fleece (all three thanks to my Grandad)
Jumanji (still watch it now if it's on)
Ghostbusters I & II (thanks to my bros)

Me and my two brothers used to argue over which films to watch all the time... it drove my mum mad and she still can't stand to watch Mary Poppins!!!

xx


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 27, 2008)

I loved Bedknobs and Broomsticks!!! Another movie I forgot about.


----------



## Quokka (May 28, 2008)

*Gremlins* was one of the first movies I remember seeing at the drive-in and from memory I saw a lot of it peeking over the backseat.* Batteries Not Included* was another one I remember going to the cinema to see.

.... and *Santa Claus: The Movie*, the movie probably wasn't great but it came out right about peak child-excited-about-Christmas time and it was great going to the cinemas with the whole family. Actually there's probably a whole thread just in favourite/least favourite seasonal movies.


----------



## TK-421 (May 29, 2008)

Some favourites, an incomplete list but includes some stuff from my early teen years:

Never Ending Story
Willow
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
The Goonies
Star Wars, Star Wars, and more Star Wars
Star Trek
Gremlins
Revenge of the Nerds
Police Academy
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Clash of the Titans
Excalibur
Weird Science
Real Genius
Flight of the Navigator
An American Werewolf in London
48 Hours
Beverly Hills Cop
Caddyshack
Arthur
Beetlejuice
The Breakfast Club
Platoon and Apocalypse Now(yes, I was intense at times...)
A Christmas Story
Crocodile Dundee
Conan the Barbarian
Desperately Seeking Susan
E.T.
Jaws
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Ghostbusters
Tron
Tootsie


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 29, 2008)

Real Genius is a great movie. Freaking hilarious!  I really need to see that movie again.


----------



## Tillane (May 29, 2008)

I think most of mine have already been mentioned, but for the record...

The Goonies
Tron
Labyrinth
Willow
Krull (yes, yes.  I know...)
Ghostbusters
Star Wars (Empire was the first movie I ever saw at the cinema.  I was 3.)
Close Encounters of The Third Kind
The Last Starfighter
Blade Runner (saw the director's cut at the Blyth Wallaw in 1992.  Still a favourite.)
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
WarGames
Back To The Future
Gremlins
The Untouchables
Blazing Saddles

EDIT: And Spaceballs.  I make no apologies.


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 30, 2008)

Didn't watch too many movies as a kid, but I do remember seeing Disney classics at the cinema - Fantasia, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Cinderella. Loved the black and whites on tv (mind you the tv was probably black and white) - Errol Flynn, Danny Kaye, Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes. And Herbie!! (That was on colour tv) Those Magnificent Men in their Flying Machines, The Great Race. And of course the wonder that was Star Wars - to see that on the big screen when it first screened was soooo awesome. And the first Superman movie with Christopher Reeve. Just loved it.

Watched most of the movies mentioned by others in my teens and loved many of them, but I don't know if anyones mentioned The Muppet Movie yet so I will remedy that lack...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 15, 2009)

Thought of another movie that I enjoyed when I was younger - 

*Swiss Family Robinson*


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, am I old.

*The Jungle Book* (Korda version)
*The Thief of Bagdad* (Korda Version)
*Forbidden Planet*
*War Of The Worlds* (George Pal version)
All of the *Flash Gordon* serials (Buster Crabbe)

Any newer versions of any of these don't do it for me.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm 2 I can think of
Wizard of Oz and Fantastic Voyage.
Still love em both!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 16, 2009)

A rather nostalgic question. 

Star Wars definately. This has stayed with be up to this day. Classic. 

Silent running. I saw this on telly when i was young and when the end came i burst out crying.  I still get a lump in my throat when i watch it now. 

Battlestar Galactica i enjoyed even though it was just a Start Wars rip off. (Not sure if that counts as i saw it on the telly?) 

Flash Gordon, Warlords of Atlantis and Clash of the Titans were all great too. 

Mary Poppins and Petes Dragon from Disney. Also, i remember seeing a superb film at the picture call the secrets of Nim. 

Forbidden Planet, The day the earth stood still and the day the earth caught fire were already much loved classics when i was child.


----------



## Ross (Jun 16, 2009)

*Fern Gully* anyone?

I have many more but can't remember them.


----------



## IronMatt (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to be obsessed with The Running Man. With Arnold.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jun 23, 2009)

Escape to Witch Mountain
Return from Witch Mountain
The Dark Crystal


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 24, 2009)

Apt that I should follow WizardofOwls as I too enjoyed the Witch Mountain films. In fact, along with the normal cartoon Disney films, I enjoyed the live action one's too (Swiss Family Robinson etc etc).

From about age 10+ I remember enjoying the Danny Kaye, Norman Wisdom and Morecombe and Wise films that used to show in the school holidays.

Throughout my life (from aged 8 upwards) I have enjoyed all the older films: One million Years BC; Journey to the Centre of the Earth, the one where the German submarine crew and Allied ship crew went to the prehistoric island etc and so on.....

No wonder I'm a dreamer!


----------



## Rippers (Jul 3, 2009)

As a teenager I absolutely loved Ferris Bueller's day off. I can still lip sink it now. Camalot was another favorite in our house.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 4, 2009)

Two come to mind for me because they more or less were responsible for my love of SF and Fantasy cinema. The first is _This Island Earth_ and the second is The _Time Travelers_. 

I was also quite partial to _Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, _anything by Ray Harryhausen and all those Doug McClure movies.

Looking at them now, I suppose they are not that special but, to a child's eye, they defined a genre that I fell in love with


----------



## nj1 (Jul 4, 2009)

I always remember being blown away by E.T. as a kid and Star Wars was also up there.
Other favorites -  Bed Knobs and Broomsticks, The Animal Olympics, Flight of the Navigator, Wizard of Oz....


Theres probably loads that i can't remember at the moment but'll come to me later


----------



## Rinman (Jul 4, 2009)

As a young kid, this is going to be kind of a twisted answer to some, but I liked Bloodsport and The Terminator the most. I could watch Bloodsport over and over at 10 years old basically on repeat.

And no I wasn't beating up kids or anything like that, I just enjoyed those kinds of movies.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 4, 2009)

Same here...my list is on the previous page, and it involves a lot of action and horror films (the latter being, and still are, my favourite genre of film). I used to love the Romero zombie films particularly as a child...and often went around the playground the next day pretending to be one of the undead...


----------

